# Sneaking into hotels/gyms



## EastCoast315

Just wondering, how hard is it to sneak into a hotel/motel and stay a night or two? And the same for gyms/YMCA's/marinas (for showers/sauna's/steamrooms). Is there a way to reprogram a keycard? And easy scam to get a national chain membership? Seems like that would be a great way to bounce all over the nation, just get a franchise map, get a keycard from the quiver, and bam, your set for a night or more! 
How would you do it?
Aside from options like paying, of course.


----------



## UrbanNokizaru

You can pretty much walk right past a front desk in bigger hotels, or go when it's busy, but you'll probably have an easier time just mooching the showers/lounge/free breakfast/pool than actually trying to steal a free room. You could open a window on the first or second floor and check back later see if people are staying in the room and climb in if it's empty but no idea how you'd open the doors.


----------



## drybonezz

It's soo easy to get free breakfast at hotels so it's a good way to eat, but I don't know how good of an idea trying to steal a room is, just get a tent and camp all over the place. Well, unless you're really swift you can get a master card that all the room service/house keeping ladies walk around with you just have to find them on their cart if they don't have it on them and steal that and you can get into any room into the hotel. If all else fails go really really late (late enough to know the room wouldn't be checked out) and pick the lock.

Good luck.


----------



## LeeevinKansas

I agree with drybonezz. you can walk into almost any hotel and easily get free breakfast (i recommend taking it with u though instead of sitting down).


----------



## christianarchy

Gold's Gyms are a breeze. Just walk in, or go late and befriend a kid that doesn't wanna be working there. If you can get past the desk, which is easy, you're pretty much set, and I'd imagine other gyms, provided they are big enough, are similar. Free pools!!
also try getting your hands on trial offers, 7 day passes, etc. aliases are easy, but sometimes even those aren't necessary.


----------



## Tao_of_Pi

A lot of the motels I've seen still use older pin tumbler locks to secure rooms. Taking into consideration the fact that these locks were probably manufactured on the cheap and built to be master key'd, even a novice lockpicker could pick/rake them in a relatively short amount of time (<90sec).

The key carded systems that a lot of Hotels use for their rooms are not too hard to hack but would require a laptop and some fairly expensive equipment to accomplish. If you had balls you might be able to pickpocket a master keycard from one of the cleaning ladies.


----------



## JahDucky

I just asked. I didnt get a room but an office that was under construction.


----------



## CrashBandit

I know this is an ancient thread, but ..

It's actually ridiculously easy to let yourself into a hotel room =)

Because of firecode all doors will open from the inside, even without a key/keycard and there's always a gap under door with rubber seal...

You just need a long wire with hook at end. Thread it under door and hook handle and pull open from inside. There's not an alarm or anything. 

You'll need to get wire from Lowes/Home depot (bit more than height of door & thickness of coat hanger is about right) or perhaps find one (Straightened length of chainlink fence might work)

I've only done it at low end motels with zero security. I wouldn't try it anywhere nice with security / cameras that might be monitored.


----------



## WanderLost Radical

Just make sure the room's empty first xD (knock. If someone answers, apologize and say you got the wrong door)


----------



## CrashBandit

Well yeah absolutely xD
I figured that was obvious enough lol

And if front desk assigns someone that room and someone uses key to get in and walks in on you just act surprised and insist desk must've made a mistake. Then when they go to complain get your shit and get out as fast as you can. 

I've never had that happen, but I only ever use it to grab a quick shower, charge my phone, and then I go. I don't stay long or make a mess and I don't hit up busy or nearly full places either. I'd prefer not to get caught lol


----------

